# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  مرشح اجماع عشيرة الشديفات ( اللواء الركن المتقاعد (عبدالله  شديفات )

## بقايا الحب

ابراهيم  عبدالله الشديفات :


الاداء بصوتك لي هو حضور واقعي وتمثيل لك 





غداء عشيرة الشديفات الذي اقامه المرشح عبدالله الشديفات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يحميهم والله رجال من اسود الملك
حيهم الشديفيه يسلمولي
مشكوره صمت الحب

----------


## بقايا الحب

هلا  صديقة 


منوره 

والله برفعو الراس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله الشديفات عشيره بينرفع الراس فيها 
اسووووووووووووود الله يحميهم  
وعلى قولتي شديفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه وافتخر

----------


## بقايا الحب

شو وانا وين رحت ما في شكرا

يسلمو ادي

وانا شديفه ولي بموتك 

 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلموووووووو 
حبي انتي على راسي بنات بني حسن الشديفيات النشميات

----------


## بقايا الحب

تعرفي ريالتي شطت لما شفت المناسف


بتجنن 

 :Icon2:

----------


## بوسعيد

يستاهل أبوبكر كل خير

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (18):  :Bl (18):  :Bl (18):  :Bl (18):

----------


## محمد العزام

والله عشيرة الشديفات عشيرة معروفة ومرموقة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله يخليك يا محمد هاد من طيبك يسلمو  :Eh S(6):

----------


## بقايا الحب

هلا بو سعيد 



محمد عزام 

نورتنا وتسلم  يا كبير

----------


## sun2020set

الله يعطيكو :Bl (8):  الف عافية  :Eh S(7):  :Bl (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله إشي برفع الراس 

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق يا باشا وبالنجاح

----------


## عاشقة ريان

اها مشكورة بقايا حب 
ان شاء الله ينجح

----------


## د.ندوش

nice topic  :Emb3(1):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

تستاهل ابو بكر  
ولعيووووووووووووون الشديفاااااااااااااات

 :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan: 
*

----------


## بقايا الحب

والله وجابها الباشا 

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك وتستاهل ابو بكر منها للاعلى يا رب

----------


## mylife079

1000 مبروك 


 :Si (5):  :Si (5):  :Si (5):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبروووووووووووووك :SnipeR (69):

----------

